# The "Voice of God" is stilled...



## Newshawk (Sep 3, 2004)

Don LaFontaine, known as the "King of Voiceovers" and the "Voice of God" has passed away at the age of 68. He died Monday afternoon at Cedars-Sinai Medical center in Los Angeles.

http://www.kget.com/entertainment/entertainmenttonight/story .aspx?content_id=7652482c-fc83-4276-bbfc-9c2ae1e970b5


----------



## simulated (Jun 6, 2006)

wow, too bad, when ever I heard him narrate for a movie trailer, I would think "this has to be good, it's Don"


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

This was a very sad way to start my day. This guy was one of the greats and a personal hero of mine.


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

Don was a true legend! His fantastic voice will be greatly missed.

Charlie O'Donnell and Don were personal favorites of mine.


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

Sad news indeed.
R.I.P. Don,you will be missed.


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

This is a sad passing, he touched so many people without them even knowing it.


----------

